# Baby capsule safety ratings?



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

I know about the consumer reports site, and that there are issues with their results.

Where do I find testing results and which baby capsule is the absolute safest?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I assume you mean infant carseats.

There are no ratings of the sort and no independent testing to be compared. It's up to the consumer to investigate and weigh the choices.

Personally I like the Britax Companion because it has some safety features that other seats do not.

-Angela


----------



## All together ooky (Jun 3, 2004)

They all pass the crash test requirements. BUT, some are easier to install. Some are easier to use. Some have EPS foam some don't. Some will hold large babies/toddlers, some are outgrown at 4 months. Etc.

The ones I would recommend are:

Graco Safeseat 1. It goes to 30lbs and most babies will make it past 12 months (and there are some 2 year olds) and still fit. It is easy to install. You can have the handle in the upright position while driving. It has EPS foam and a front adjuster. Can be used without base too.

Chicco Keyfit. Super easy installation. Fits small babies well. There is a 30lb version, but it's not as tall as the safeseat. Has EPS foam. Front adjuster. Handle can be up while driving.

I personally wouldn't recommend the Britax Companion. It awkward and heavy.

The important thing is that it will be installed correctly and used correctly each and every time.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *All together ooky* 
I personally wouldn't recommend the Britax Companion. It awkward and heavy.

Which wasn't important to me since I didn't want to use it as a bucket









No way dd would have tolerated an infant seat until a year. She wanted to SIT UP by 4 months.

-Angela


----------



## All together ooky (Jun 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Which wasn't important to me since I didn't want to use it as a bucket









No way dd would have tolerated an infant seat until a year. She wanted to SIT UP by 4 months.

-Angela

I agree. I'm not a bucket fan and hope to go straight to a convertible with the next kid. I know DD was WAY happier when we moved her to the Marathon.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

That's what I originally planned, then I found that the convertibles that I feel comfortable with are not good for newborns.

-Angela


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

That is outrageous! You guys need to get some serious anti-capitalism movements happening to get the control of everything out of the hands of big business.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *All together ooky* 
I personally wouldn't recommend the Britax Companion. It awkward and heavy.

The important thing is that it will be installed correctly and used correctly each and every time.

Thanks, but installation isn't an issue - we only have one car. And awkward and bulky doesn't phase me, I don't plan to lift it very often compared to the safety or not aspect. I want a capsule for the safety factor over a convertible.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 
Thanks, but installation isn't an issue - we only have one car. And awkward and bulky doesn't phase me, I don't plan to lift it very often compared to the safety or not aspect. I want a capsule for the safety factor over a convertible.

Then IMVHO the companion is the best choice. It is currently the only infant seat on the US market with any design features to prevent rebound and "cocooning"

-Angela


----------

